# Starwind Owners



## pioneer (Sep 26, 2001)

Any Starwind owners interested in exchanging info/specs? New owner ''85 Starwind 223. Have some review type literature, looking for more techs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I recently purchased a Starwind 19" in really bad condition. It floats--thats about all I can say. I don"t have much info--no manual or specs, etc. but would be happy to pass on whatever help I can.
Anchors aweigh and all that jazz, Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Me again:
Maybe you can help me. Does your Starwind have a combonation keel/centerboard? If so, do you know how to change the line on the centerboard up-haul from INSIDE the boat? Or do you have to do it from outside? Also, my backstay is "sloppy " loose and the turnbuckle is turned all the way tight. What good does the backstay do, or am I using it wrong? Thanks, Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had a Starwind 19 , sweet little boat , Any info avalable might be had from Wellcraft Marine if they have any left in there arcives . 
Answers ; center board line must be changed from outside the boat , don your diving gear or on the lift .
aft guy loose ? Mast is swept back too far , you need to loosen side stays and tighten with fore stay , this should help


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had the boat lifted up and we could see most of the area the center board retracts into . I understand the best way to change the center board line is to anchor in 3 feet water and and the board will drop down enough, tie the new line tothe old line.
, go underthe boat and feel for the old line ,it goes thru a hole in the center board, pull your new line thru and tie a knot in the end, and pull the center board up, the hole is at the top and at the rear all that holds it is a knotin the line . my board is solid fiberglass weighs adout 40 lbs and being all fiberglass should never give any problem


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello! I''m glad I found this message board. I have a Starwind 223 and someone was kind enough to copy an old owner''s manual for me. I''ll be happy to make you a copy for the cost of postage. It''s not in the best of shape, having been copied from other copies, but it''s very informative. Where do you sail?

Alyse


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Alyse,
Yes, I would very much appreciate a copy of your Starwind manual. How can I contact you re: postage expense, etc? My boat was in terrible condition but it is coming along nicely and I''ve sailed it in Lake LBJ in Cental Texas Hill Country. Where do you sail? Thanks again, Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Bob,

I found a site that''s devoted to Starwind/Chrysler boats. I learned from someone on the sailnet.com message board that Chrysler owned the designs and bought them back from Wellcraft. Anyway, here is the site - http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Cabana/3135/

You can download the PDFs he has online, listed under the Chrysler name. They are the same specs that I have, but will be in better shape since my copy has been copied a zillion times.

I sail in Barnegat Bay, NJ. My boat was in bad shape too when I bought it, but it cleaned up beautifullly and seemed to withstand quite a bit of abuse (from the former owners).

Alyse
[email protected]


----------



## piep (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Alyse, Is your boat actually a Starwind 223, or just a Starwind 22. From my understanding they are different boats, and the Boat that Wellcraft bought from Chrysler was a Starwind 22, and the Starwind 223 was created later by Starwind. I have a Starwindd 223, which has a wider beam, 8''6", and a loger LOA 22''3" as apposed to the 22''s 7''9" beam and 22''0" LOA. The 22 also has a swing keel, as apposed to the 223''s shoal keel with centerboard. If I am wrong please correct me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi piep,

I''ll have to check the beam and LOA measurements again. If the shoal keel with centerboard is the deciding factor, then my boat sounds like the Starwind 223. The specs that I have didn''t come with the boat (it''s an ''86). The keel is 1''11", with the centerboard swinging up and down on a line through the cockpit - I forget the proper term  With the board down, she draws about 6''. 

Do you mean that the Starwind 223 was created later by Wellcraft?
Alyse


----------



## piep (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes, from my understaing, the Starwindd 223 was created by Wellcraft after they bought the Starwind 22 from Chrysler. Mine is a 1985 Starwind 223 (I think this was the first year they made the 223)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cool, we have basically the same boat! Does your''s have the popup cabin top? How do you secure it? There seems to be a fitting of some sort on the underside the cabin top, but we can''t find (or don''t have) the proper gizmo to keep up the top. We improvise and use a bungee cord with a hook at the end to wrap the cord around the boom when anchored to keep the top up. 

Alyse


----------



## piep (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes, Our boat has a swing open poptop that is hinged towards the front of the boat(Does this sound like your boat)You slide the cabin top back, and then the top hinges open. Ours has a cleat in the middle of the underside of the top, that we cleat a rope to , and then cleat the other end to a cleat on the mast. We have considered getting gas lifts to put on the sides to hold it up.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, that''s my boat for sure. Here''s another link for the Starwind 223.

http://www.geocities.com/starwind223_sailboat/Information.html

It''s not my boat, but I''ve got the same one, with basically the same color scheme.

More info on the 223:
http://www.mindspring.com/~councill/sbjournal/seatrials86/st2.html


----------



## silverwriter (Sep 4, 2001)

For the few Starwind 19 owners (I have an ''85) I was wondering if anyone had any pictures/specs, etc. on their trailers. I''ve had a hard time purchasing a trailer for my slip-bound boat and I''m commisioning someone to build one. Also, I seem to have water run off the deck "into" the rub rail and some leaks inside. Do I need to totally remove and caulk? Should water be going under/into the rub rail at all? Thanks for any info!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a Spindrift 19. I think the mold for the Starwind became the Spindrift before becoming the Precision 18.

Anyway, I have the same water concern that you do.

Precision may be a trailer possibility for you.

Regards, Phil


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HELP!
Im thinking of buying an 86'' Starwind it apears to be in good condition. Does anyone have any advise. Is this a well made boat? What price range should it be in. Its not in the NADA book. Any info would be apprieciated.


----------



## skipn809 (Apr 21, 2002)

The ones I have seen up close here in the mid-west, and on-line in other areas seem to be going for $5000 to $6500 depending on shape and equipment.

I have a Spindrift 24. Nobody seems to know much about them, and I haven''t run across any others. The one site I found didn''t have much info. Anybody out there know any of their history, other owners, etc?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Starwind is an excellent boat. I have a 22'' 1985, and it had been pretty neglected when I bought. However, it cleaned up beautifully and is a very forgiving boat for a novice sailor. She turns on a dime and is very roomy. The cockpit seems more spacious than on comparably sized boats and the boom is higher, so no need to worry about getting hit if you''re sitting down. Mine was $2250, which included the original outboard and sails, which were all in good condition. An extra bonus was a brand new spinnaker. You''ll be very happy with this boat. Feel free to email me with any questions. Good luck!
Alyse
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

STARWIND 223
I''m looking for the distance between the bottom of the tiller and the boat. where the rudder line feeds through. I also need to know what type and size of line to use for the centerboard. Please help!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just bought a Starwind 223 on Thursday. I trailered it back to Florida from North Carolina. It was worth the trip. What type of tech info are you looking for? I have the original brouchures and other paperwork. I think that this is one of the best made boats in its class. I think it may be a copy of the Percision or maybe Percision copied the Starwind.

I know Wellcraft built the hulls for Starwind. Wellcraft maybe a smudge pot maker but they don''t make junk. Let me know how you like your new boat and how she sails. What''s her current name and have you thought of a new name yet.

Mine is currently named MAVi AY which is Turkish for Blue Moon. They debate for a new name is ongoing. Write back and let me know if I can help.

Bye


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow what a great price you paid for your Starwind. It seems like a very solid boat. I just bought a Starwind 223. What State are you located in? Do you have any suggestions for raising the mast the first time?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

I''m in New Jersey. Our mast has gone up and down twice, but it was always done by the marina owners. On this site, you''ll find a drawing of how the mast can be raised - http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Disk/4078/c22_manual09.gif.

This site is devoted to Chrysler sailboats, which sold the designs for the Starwind to Wellcraft in the ''80s. There is a lot of good info on this site that I''m sure you''ll find helpful in raising the mast. Lots of specs and downloadable brochures. 

http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Cabana/3135/

Be careful and good luck!

Alyse


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Another link for the Starwind 223:

http://www.mindspring.com/~councill/sbjournal/seatrials86/st2.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Another link for the Starwind 223:

http://www.mindspring.com/~councill/sbjournal/seatrials86/st2.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, 
I see you talking about Starwinds 223 a lot and I guess its safe to say you own one. I bought one a week ago. I''m putting it in the water in Florida tommarro.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yup, I own one. I accidently submitted the last message twice. Where in Florida are you? I''m in central NJ, and I sail on Barnegat Bay. It must be nice to enjoy sailing all year round!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sail in Lake Harris in Leesburg, FL. My 223 sails great so far. I''ve been out in 20 mph wind with her and she''s handles well. How long have you owned a Starwind?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve owned my Starwind since November, 2000. I''m taking her out this afternoon actually, and winds are pretty brisk out there!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone tried replacing the cleats on the bow? I don''t want to mess with something that''s not broken, so I haven''t tried unscrewing them yet...but the cleats in the stern use backing nuts that are accessible (barely) from the lazarette to hold them in place. I don''t see how that could be the case with the bow cleats. They look permanently embedded with screws right into the fiberglass. There''s no access from the anchor well, so do they just screw right into the deck? I''m surprised they haven''t worked loose, like the stern cleats. I was considering replacing the bow cleats with larger ones, but don''t want to loosen something that is set in there just fine


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know what Starwind is listed under in the NADA book???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, I to have a Starwind 223 and I''m in search of an owners manual. Is there anyway that I could get a copy of yours.

How long have you owned your Starwind? What State are you in. I''ve owned mine for a month and I''m in Central Florida.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Owner''s manuals and other specs for Starwind (aka Chrysler) sailboats can be found at
http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Cabana/3135/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,I have a starwind 223. We sail in Corpus Christi Bay, and surounding area. I would love to have a copy of the owners manual. We''ve had this boat for two months now. I will be happy to pay for any cost.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m interested in what year your boat is and if it came with a tailer and motor. What was the cost? B/C the Starwind is not listed in the NADA book.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is anyone aware of a Starwind home page or other sites devoted to Starwinds???


----------



## silverwriter (Sep 4, 2001)

RSON,
the "official" web site is www.starwinds.com, but you will find little information and it hasn''t been updated in a long time. You can try the chrysler pages mentioned elsewhere, but it depends what size/model you have as to whether or not it translates. Also, you previously asked about the NADA guide -- you need to look under SPINDRIFT boats before 1986 and it mentions STARWIND as well (virtually the same boats). Hope that helps. 
Bryan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Alyse,
I would very much like to have a copy of the Starwind Manual. Where do I send the money for copy and postage?

Jody


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jody,

You can find downloadable brochures at http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Cabana/3135/

The Chrysler models are basically the same as the Starwind, as Chrysler sold the designs to Wellcraft in the early 80s.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a 1985 19'' I''d like to sell. If anyone is interested it in good shape has 
2 year old motor just got back from gulf of mexico with it. Health problems force me to sell it or I''d keep it for another 10 years.

tom


----------



## Starbrd (Aug 12, 2002)

In the big storm we had on August 3 in Monmouth County my 1983 Starwind 19 sank at her mooring. She has been raised and suffered no structural damage. The sliding hatch cover is missing, so I''ll have to get a replacement. 

Does anybody know of a 19 that is no longer sailable that I could buy a hatchcover from. My top companionway board is also missing, since it was attached to the hatchcover with a padlock.

My boat was in excellent condition, so I would like to get it going again as soon as I can. Everything in the interior was ruined by the water, but those are easy to replace.

My Starwind is in Red Bank, NJ.


----------



## Starbrd (Aug 12, 2002)

silverwriter wrote:

For the few Starwind 19 owners (I have an ''85) I was wondering if anyone had any
pictures/specs, etc. on their trailers. I''ve had a hard time purchasing a trailer for my slip-bound boat and I''m commisioning someone to build one.

---------------------------------------------

The trailer I got with my 18 was an E Z Loader M 4.8 1350#


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Starbrd,

I''m so sorry to hear about your boat. I live in Monmouth County as well, although my Starwind is in Brick. I had heard through the grapevine that someone nearby had lost their boat. I''m glad you were able to raise it. I don''t know about any hatch covers for sail, but I might be able to find you a companionway board. I''ll check around. Did your boat break loose from the mooring?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would love to get any info you have.
I just spent 1250.00 (no trailer; no motor)
on a 223. The glass is in pristine shape.
I''m a cabinetmaker so the wood is not a problem. Please help w/ info


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If the boat even floats you got a great deal. I have a 223 also. It was in great shape with a good motor and a fair trailer for 5400.


----------



## Starbrd (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi,

I almost forgot to look at this board. My boat is almost ready except for the hatch cover. I would like to take a look at your hatch cover, measure it and take some pictures. Would that be possible?

Please email me at [email protected] or call 732 542 3227.

Herman


----------



## silverwriter (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for the trailer info Starbrd

on another note for all the Starwind 19 owners, I have a mainsail that never seems to raise all the way up the mast (since I bought it) "something" inside the luff is taught, but the actual cloth stays wrinkled and the sail looks sloppy. I thought maybe the rope inside the luff had shrunk (does a rope luff really have a rope??) but someone at the dock suggested that the sail''s downhaul was engaged. Not sure if this sail has one or where it would be. Any thoughts/help??

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## pioneer (Sep 26, 2001)

I have the following on the Starwind 223: Boat Check review reprint from Sailor Inc. (inc. diagrams & specs) and faint but readable copy of rigging manual. Happy to share & interested in anything I don''t have.
Owned our 223 (first boat) for 1 year, still new but learning. My niece has a 22.
One note on the pop top: I would not trust the cleat to hold it up. It''s heavy enough to cause serious injury if it falls. I use a pair of extending LOCKING rod with rubber tips which fit into the hatch grooves. Found them in the paint department at Menards, made by Mr Longarm P.O. Box 377, Greenwood, Missouri 64034 or www.mrlongarm.com. They are called Smart Lok model 7704

Sail Safe


----------



## pioneer (Sep 26, 2001)

Did you find a manual for your 223 yet?
I have a faint but readable copy of rigging manual (see my post on Starwind owners board, last one)

Been to Corpus a few times, have a dughter going to school in Kingsville.


----------



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

Yo Starbrd,

Did you find a companion way sliding hatch cover for your Starwind 19?

I''m looking for one also.


----------



## pioneer (Sep 26, 2001)

New Starwind discussion board @chryslersailors.com, also has wante/for sale page.


----------



## silverwriter (Sep 4, 2001)

I''ve found out that the Starwind 19 (designed by Jim Taylor) was actually sold to Precision -- who still markets it as the Precision 18. The interior trim has changed and the hardware isn''t as nice, but the fiberglass is still the same. Their Web site shows the companionway hatch being available for $150. I''ve not had to contact them for any parts -- but I''d like to hear about anyone''s experience who does.

www.precisionboatworks.com


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

I have a Precision 23...the people at Precision are generally great to deal with. We also have a site with message board that may be of some help.

precisionowners.com

Good luck.

Bobbi 
Kokopelli Precision 23


----------



## CaptRJC (Jan 30, 2007)

*Starwind 19*



texas bob said:


> I recently purchased a Starwind 19" in really bad condition. It floats--thats about all I can say. I don"t have much info--no manual or specs, etc. but would be happy to pass on whatever help I can.
> Anchors aweigh and all that jazz, Bob


Thread
there is a web site for starwind owners,dockmaster is a member who has the complete owners manual for this vessel.
good luck.


----------



## starwindsailor (Jan 16, 2007)

i have a 19 ft 1989. the tiller was missing when i purchased the boat. i built a replacement from an old swing keel, but it flutters at high speeds. does anyone have info/ specs of the original tiller system?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

starwindsailor...you are responding to a very old thread...you might find the answers you need here:
http://www.starwinds.com/


----------



## JFINCH922 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Starwind owner*

New to the forum - i have a Starwind 223 that I bought about 4 years ago.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jfinch-

You're responding to a dead thread. The majority of this thread is over four years old. Please don't revive dead threads. Also, please read this *post* to get the most out of sailnet.


----------



## Brucesrq (May 24, 2008)

*other resources for Starwind*

there are sites for starwind, but this thread is dead. I did read your article on it a tad late.


----------



## rharriman (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,
I recently bought a 1986 starwind 223 that is in good shape for it's age. 
Solid hull, good sails, etc. Although, one thing I needed to repair were the portholes, I found that Beckson still makes the same portholes, although they have been improved and the fiberglass holes needed to be routered about 1/4inch bigger. The other problem was the positive wire from the battery to the switch board was pinched under the floorboard causing a draw on the battery until it coroded compleatly off! I hope this imformation helps anybody else. I'm sure there will be other problems that I'll have to fix, but 
I think the Starwind 223 is a great boat and We plan on sailing this summer 
out of the Saco River and along the southern Maine coastline. Does anyone
know how many years this boat was in production?


----------



## Brucesrq (May 24, 2008)

*starwind info*

Fellow transplanted Mainer here, Lived in the Augusta/Hallowell area 
Bruce, and happen to own a spindrift 22', made by the same company.
if you email me directly at Brucesrq @ tampabay.rr.com i'll send you the links I have. this site wont' let me post the links..go figure.


----------



## WheresTheBrakes (Sep 29, 2008)

*Guess it's not a dead thread anymore...*

I have a Starwind 22 and love it.. the swing keel is a great trick for a beginner.. we still get grounded with a 1'9" draft.. no telling what would happen if we were 6' !!


----------



## Brucesrq (May 24, 2008)

*draft*

LOL we have the same 'occasional' mis navigation. our marina is on a tidal river, and one small teeny miscalculation and we find the mud. But we have a ball on the water


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You need 10 posts before you can post links.


Brucesrq said:


> Fellow transplanted Mainer here, Lived in the Augusta/Hallowell area
> Bruce, and happen to own a spindrift 22', made by the same company.
> if you email me directly at Brucesrq @ tampabay.rr.com i'll send you the links I have. this site wont' let me post the links..go figure.


----------



## Brucesrq (May 24, 2008)

*postings*

thanks
gotcha. 
but why 10? just askin.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Helps prevent flyby link spamming by newly registered, non-human users. 


Brucesrq said:


> thanks
> gotcha.
> but why 10? just askin.


----------



## Brucesrq (May 24, 2008)

*thanks*

Learn something new every day. makes sense too. thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Starwind 223 Manual*



alyse said:


> Hello! I''m glad I found this message board. I have a Starwind 223 and someone was kind enough to copy an old owner''s manual for me. I''ll be happy to make you a copy for the cost of postage. It''s not in the best of shape, having been copied from other copies, but it''s very informative. Where do you sail?
> 
> Alyse


I am interested in getting a copy of the Starwind 223 manual mentioned in your post.]


----------



## Brucesrq (May 24, 2008)

we sail in the gulf of Mexico and on the Manatee river in SW floirda, as a matter of fact thats where we were today [email protected] If you email thanks


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

*1984 starwin ,work in progress*



pioneer said:


> Any Starwind owners interested in exchanging info/specs? New owner ''85 Starwind 223. Have some review type literature, looking for more techs.


Bought a 1984 , it was a project boat, I have had the Keel pin replaced with all stainless steel. Now I am down to fixing the mast step and it will be ready to sail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Starwind 22*

I have a 83 Starwind 22 
Has anyone here replaced a front hatch on one of these boats before?
Need some details which company offers a replacement that will fit in the factory "Grey Enterprise Marine" hatch location up forward?
Thanks Members! Me hatch be leaking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

*Repaired My hatch*

My hatch was so bad that the plastic glass was falling out. I took the pieces to Lee & Cates Glass and they made me a new one for $23.00. You can Google Grey enterprises marine for a phone number ( they are in Tampa) I fixed the locking knobs with wooden drawer pull knobs , drilled a hole in them and glued the brass feral's in. They work good. The Keel coast some real money to fix. I had it fixed in green Cove Springs in Florida. The keel had been glued in with 5200 sealant and they had to cut the keel pen with a body saw. The pen is stainless steel but the mounting plates are just steel and were rusted beyond repair. They also refinished the keel with Osfro rust killer and then they coated it with Epoxy reasons. All the new parts they made for the keel was stainless steel. The Guy said that I would be dead 50 years before that keel would fall out. That was reassuring. Happy sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Keel cost?*

How much did all that cost!? Also called the Grey E Marine number ,and it appears they are no longer around. Would like some details on that Stainless conversion any how!?
Thanks Matt6061


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

I spent around $2000 getting the Keel fixed ,all stainless steel hardware and pin. They had to special make the plats. Sailed it this weekend in big winds and it worked great. I am now working on fixing leaks with TL 5200. It never ends.
Have fun SEE YA.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Leaks*

Yeah U right! Have not had mine in the water Yet! What kind of leaks are u having Sir? I imagine I will have to use a yard as well. How long did the keel repairs take time wise?
Thanks again Matt6061


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking at a Starwind 19. The owner says he "thinks" it is a 1983. My biggest concern is that the boat has no stanchions. Looking at other Starwind 19's online all have stanchions. This boat seems to have never had stanchions (no holes in deck). Is this normal for these boats? If not, what is up with this boat? How much would it cost to add stanchions? Thanks


----------



## svjobeth (Nov 29, 2008)

The Starwind 190 was the first boat I ever owned all by myself...wow!

Malhuiia - you should be able to verify the year model of the boat through the HIN (Hull Identification Number) on the upper right corner of the transom. If the boat isn't where you can physically see it, have the owner do a pencil tracing of the number and email it to you - or read it over the phone. The last two numbers of the HIN indicate the year model.

Stannchions were an option when ordering the boat from the factory...don't have a clue as to cost to add...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info. Yes, this will be the "next boat" for us. We have lived on several (Catalina 27, Watkins 27, Gulfstar 41) while in FL and the Bahamas. Now we are landbound in Ohio (long story). We are looking for a trailerable boat, but also seaworthy for mostly lakes in this area and coastal sailing in FL and the Keys. We do have 2 children and stanchions are a real concern, both for sail management and child management. Thank you and checked out your blog...wonderful reading.


----------



## svjobeth (Nov 29, 2008)

The blog hasn't been updated in a while, but will be this next week - so please check back, and thanks for the compliment!

My wife and I sailed our 190 between Miami and the Keys quite often, as well as the along the GA coast. She was a fine little boat for that and held up well, considering all we put her through!

Good luck -


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an old Apollo 20 that has no stanchions also . A lot of the smaller boats are like that. What I did was use center lines to hold onto to go forward. I have stanchions on my Starwin 22 but they are short and not much better than no stanchions. I think adding them would coast a lot . SEE YA


----------



## wolfvel (Dec 13, 2009)

*Starwind 19 Stanchions*

In 1982 they were an option for an additional $325 which is about $782 today. This assumes you already have the bow pulpit. My 1986 Starwind 19 has them and they are still solid and immobile.


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

There are only four stanchions on my 22 starwind with 1/4 inch cable that is coated with vinyl ,it has a quick release that hocks into the stern pulpit. If you plan to sail offshore they may be handy . I will have to look in the cabin and see if I see the hardware below deck. Good luck with your boat.


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

texas bob said:


> Me again:
> Maybe you can help me. Does your Starwind have a combonation keel/centerboard? If so, do you know how to change the line on the centerboard up-haul from INSIDE the boat? Or do you have to do it from outside? Also, my backstay is "sloppy " loose and the turnbuckle is turned all the way tight. What good does the backstay do, or am I using it wrong? Thanks, Bob


 My 22 has a swing Keel and I had a boatyard replace the keel pin and plates and also the cable. The keel cable has a clevis at the bottom end that attaches to the trailing edge of the keel with a bolt though it. If the boat is on a trailer you may be able to let the keel down far enough to see it and replace it. On the back stay I don't think that it has to be real stiff, you could have 3 or 4 inches play, that's where you could pull on it and move it 3 or 4 inches , not sagging 3 or 4 inches. The back stay helps keep the mast stable , it also takes the strain off the mast step. Hope that was some help.


----------



## lakerunner (Jul 7, 2009)

There is a starwind forum site that has some of the specs you can look at as well as start up posts. I have found some very interesting facts about the starwind since joining that forum as well.

the national spindrift assoc. web site has a forum where you can get a lot of information. (starwinds dot com)

I have a starwind 19 that I have just purchased it is in great shape. thankfully I'm not going to have to do much work to.


----------



## GoodAgBill (Dec 19, 2010)

*Starwind 22 Rudder Replacement*

I have just acquired a Starwind 22 from an acquaintance. Long story short, it has no rudder. The rudder is lost and the top gudgeon is sheared off. I can get a rudder from the Resale shop and replace the fittings, but cannot find any information on the Rudder size - height and width. Any info out there?


----------



## svjobeth (Nov 29, 2008)

GoodAgBill said:


> I have just acquired a Starwind 22 from an acquaintance. Long story short, it has no rudder. The rudder is lost and the top gudgeon is sheared off. I can get a rudder from the Resale shop and replace the fittings, but cannot find any information on the Rudder size - height and width. Any info out there?


There's a company in the Tampa, Florida area called Foss Foam, Inc. You may want to try them; they're one of the best resources around.

Website link: NewRudders.com » About Us


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

*Starewind Rudder*

I will be happy to take some measurements of the rudder and send you some pictures by E-mail. 1984 Starwind [email protected]


----------



## GoodAgBill (Dec 19, 2010)

*Starwind 22 Rudder*

That would be great if you could get those measurements to me. I'll send you a reply address.


----------



## mate sss (Sep 4, 2002)

*Starwind 223*

We have a Starwind 223 that we sail in Lake Michigan. Happy to learn of this site.


----------



## bpuchta57 (Feb 24, 2021)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Starwind 223 Manual*
> 
> I am interested in getting a copy of the Starwind 223 manual mentioned in your post.]


Hi, Do you still have any info on the Starwind 223. I just purchased one and any info would be great! Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## bpuchta57 (Feb 24, 2021)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Starwind 223 Manual*
> 
> I am interested in getting a copy of the Starwind 223 manual mentioned in your post.]


Hi. Just a shot in the dark, I know the post was 12 years ago but do you still have the 223 manual? Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## WM4MM (Aug 6, 2021)

I once owned a Starwind 223. Wish I still did. I've sailed many trailer sailors, including Catatalina 22 and Oday. These were considered the best boats at the time. I can definitely say compared to the Starwind 223 by Rebel or Wellcraft are notably better. Catalinas are like sailing a dingy and very squirrelly. The Oday was more sedate but unless modified have a bad weather helm. The Starwind if overdriven has a heavy weather helm (it would actually bend the tiller) but ease off a bit and the helm becomes neutral and the boat actually speeds up and heal is reduced. Its been in 50 knot winds and 6 foot seas. I felt safe.
I would love to find one for sale that I could afford. (retired very tight budget).


----------

